

What's the status of clojure-in-clojure? - z3phyr

Is Rich working alone, again? Or its a team effort (open) ¿ Or a (closed) team effort?
======
chc
AFAIK the ClojureScript project is sort of a sideways approach to making
Clojure-in-Clojure a reality.

~~~
z3phyr
Seems so, but from various sources, it appears that rich's working on the
primary jvm implitation...

Btw, will jvm remain the primary implimentation, after clojure in clojure ?

~~~
chc
I don't think there are any concrete plans right now. I'm not really an
insider, bubt this is my understanding of the situation:

At the moment, the JVM implementation is the primary one and that is the one
Rich is mostly working on. ClojureScript is a side project that has the
potential to one day turn into the primary implementation, but it's not like
there's a set timeline for that happening. Basically, Clojure-in-Clojure is a
"nice to have", but it's somewhat difficult to do well, so right now they're
working on a project that's halfway there and they can reevaluate going the
rest of the way when it's sufficiently mature.

